# Chinese skylines (per province)



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Shandong province: 1- Qingdao / 2- Jinan / 3- Yantai / 4- Linyi / 5- Rizhao / 6- Weihai / 7- Jiaonan / 8- Weifang / 9- Liaocheng / 10- Jining / 11- Zaozhuang / 12- Zibo / 13- Wendeng / 14- Laiwu / 15- Dezhou / 16- Dongying / 17- Shouguang / 18- Zoucheng / 19- Jiaozhou / 20- Tengzhou / 21- Haiyang / 22- Yanzhou / 23- Binzhou / 24- Zhucheng / 25- Heze / 26- Longkou / 27- Tai'an / 28- Zouping / 29- Rushan / 30- Yishui / 31- Qingyun / 32- Laiyang / 33- Qixia / 34- Boshan / 35- Zhangqiu...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Leonardo M. Gaz 
are you chinese?


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not Chinese, but I see a country that is quite interesting when we talk about skylines.

Forgot to add in the list of the small skyline Feicheng, put her in penultimate place.

*1- Qingdao*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucachen/6880286095/










Xinhuanet BBS City Forum

*2- Jinan*










By shaman from gaoloumi.com

*4- Linyi*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../0afd513d269759ee3fc36563b2fb43166c22df89.jpg










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2082561147

Is emerging in Yantai with a tower more than 300m tall, Shimao, when finalized, may exceed Jinan, despite being less dense.There are major projects in time to Qingdao, then the town is unbeatable in the province.I believe in the potential of Rizhao, the city appears to me well in emerging and high-growth vertical.


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Great idea,
never saw a picture of Linyi city, but it seems beautiful!


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Shanxi province: 1- Taiyuan / 2- Datong / 3- Yangquan / 4- Linfen / 5- Lüliang / 6- Changzhi / 7- Yuncheng / 8- Liulin / 9- Shuozhou / 10- Xinzhou / 11- Jincheng / 12- Jinzhong / 13- Xiaoyi / 14- Jiexiu / 15- Lingshi / 16- Yuanping...


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Jinan looks nice!


----------



## Serina33 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey guy, Would you please show this with screen view.. I am new in this field, so didn't get your point.


----------



## jagoancilik (Oct 21, 2013)

ikutan sundul mangggg biar ngapung :banana:
Obat Infeksi Telinga | Obat Penyempitan Saluran Kencing


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*1- Taiyuan*










By 湖蓝海 from gaoloumi.com










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/784957da81cb39db9afe56e8d0160924aa1830da.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/9f7e3c87e950352a5b7208ad5343fbf2b3118b95.jpg










By 湖蓝海 from gaoloumi.com

*2- Datong*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/49262834349b033be0f1376615ce36d3d539bd1a.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*8- Liulin*










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1918435849?see_lz=1










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1779147305










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1649673225










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/e435add6277f9e2fa4602e451f30e924b999f360.jpg










http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1779147305


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice thread. Thank you for posting the photos, Leonardo!:cheers:


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Great pics ! some skylines I haven't seen until now


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hainan is crazy!


----------



## rismansolehudin (Jan 20, 2014)

nice tread:banana:


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Inner Mongolia: 1- Ordos / 2- Hohhot / 3- Chifeng / 4- Baotou / 5- Bayannaoer / 6- Tongliao / 7- Wuhai / 8- Hulunbuir / 9- Manzhouli / 10- Dalad / 11- Jungar / 12- Ulanqab / 13- Xilinhot / 14- Ulanhot / 15- Ningcheng...


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*1- Ordos*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32276995










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75658310










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90405617

*6- Tongliao*










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%D2%CB%BE.../9f96ac0a4b36acaf59b371677cd98d1000e99c53.jpg

*9- Manzhouli*










http://img.pconline.com.cn/images/u.../24/c0/10264134_1327404484680_1024x1024it.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Ningxia: 1- Yinchuan / 2- Wuzhong / 3- Shizuishan / 4- Guyuan / 5- Zhongwei...


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*1- Yinchuan*










http://img2.yododo.com.cn/files/mark/photo/2010-10-06/012B8055AA152EA7FF8080812B7DFEE9.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/a89fb9014a90f6038b0d45db3912b31bb151ed8f.jpg










http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%D2%F8%B4%A8%D6%AA%BF%CD/pic/item/cd3e2adf89709eae76c638d4.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/38b432adcbef7609629bb93f2edda3cc7dd99eb9.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/e4e20ff431adcbef3c77b84dacaf2edda2cc9ffe.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/8bd4b31c8701a18b249755f79e2f07082838fe0e.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/a956fefaaf51f3dedce37f2f94eef01f3b2979ec.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Top 10 Xinjiang*

1- Urumqi
2- Korla
3- Karamay
4- Aksu
5- Kumul
6- Changji
7- Shihezi
8- Yining
9- Kuytun
10- Kashgar


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

I love the Empire State looking building in YinChunan. Its like a stumpy ESB.


----------

